# Diamond Resort - UPGRADES



## AKE (Sep 15, 2008)

We just returned from a Diamond Resort which had gone through the Diamond 'branding' process re new kitchens, appliances, bedding (all with 'diamonds'), toiletries, etc etc... the results are spectacular when compared to what was at that resort 10 years ago when we last visited but there would be, I think, a significant cost.  As such what would happen in a ex-Sunterra (now Diamond affiliated) resort which has a number of types of owners and HOA's which may not agree with the way that Diamond is going? (i.e. there are weeks owners at the resort but there are also Diamond points owners at the same resort - the weeks owners do not want to go with the upgrades that Diamond is undertaking but Diamond wants to brand its resorts all the same, even though they do not own the majority of inventory in a number of these resorts)


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Good News!*



AKE said:


> We just returned from a Diamond Resort which had gone through the Diamond 'branding' process re new kitchens, appliances, bedding (all with 'diamonds'), toiletries, etc etc... the results are spectacular when compared to what was at that resort 10 years ago when we last visited but there would be, I think, a significant cost.  As such what would happen in a ex-Sunterra (now Diamond affiliated) resort which has a number of types of owners and HOA's which may not agree with the way that Diamond is going? (i.e. there are weeks owners at the resort but there are also Diamond points owners at the same resort - the weeks owners do not want to go with the upgrades that Diamond is undertaking but Diamond wants to brand its resorts all the same, even though they do not own the majority of inventory in a number of these resorts)



We were just talking about wanting to see Diamond improve the quality of its resorts on a previous thread today. Which resort were you at?


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 15, 2008)

What is the name of the resort you visited?


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 15, 2008)

I do not think you'll see these types of upgrades at the resorts DRI does not manage. For instance, Summer Bay manages Gatlinburg Town Square in Gatlinburg, TN. Somehow I can't see Summer Bay having anything to do with DRI branded items.


----------



## AKE (Sep 15, 2008)

We were at the Flamingo Beach in St. Maarten.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 15, 2008)

*It depends on the situation/resort*



AKE said:


> We just returned from a Diamond Resort which had gone through the Diamond 'branding' process re new kitchens, appliances, bedding (all with 'diamonds'), toiletries, etc etc... the results are spectacular when compared to what was at that resort 10 years ago when we last visited but there would be, I think, a significant cost.  As such what would happen in a ex-Sunterra (now Diamond affiliated) resort which has a number of types of owners and HOA's which may not agree with the way that Diamond is going? (i.e. there are weeks owners at the resort but there are also Diamond points owners at the same resort - the weeks owners do not want to go with the upgrades that Diamond is undertaking but Diamond wants to brand its resorts all the same, even though they do not own the majority of inventory in a number of these resorts)



They may be in one of two situations.  

First:  DRI has a minority representation on an owner controlled board of directors that operates the resort for the owners. In that case they have just another vote among equals and only what the majority wants (and is willing to pay for) will occur.  Two examples are the Cypress Pointe Resorts in Orlando which set their own plans and costs with input from DRI Board representatives. 

Second: DRI has the majority of Board seats (and possibly under DRI controlled management) thus setting the "rules" and costs for the individual owners at whatever level they feel needed. Powhatan and Greensprings are a couple of examples of this.  Personally I wouldn't want to be an owner in that situation, but that's strictly me.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 16, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> They may be in one of two situations.
> 
> First:  DRI has a minority representation on an owner controlled board of directors that operates the resort for the owners. In that case they have just another vote among equals and only what the majority wants (and is willing to pay for) will occur.  Two examples are the Cypress Pointe Resorts in Orlando which set their own plans and costs with input from DRI Board representatives.
> 
> Second: DRI has the majority of Board seats (and possibly under DRI controlled management) thus setting the "rules" and costs for the individual owners at whatever level they feel needed. Powhatan and Greensprings are a couple of examples of this.  Personally I wouldn't want to be an owner in that situation, but that's strictly me.



In the second scenario, with DRI, you're basically along for the ride. You just have to hope it's going in the direction you would like to see it move. It's the one thing that makes me nervous about our DRI ownership. Fortunately, their points exchange very well through I.I.


----------



## JRS (Sep 19, 2008)

*To Timeos 2*

I am not sure either of your scenarios is accurate, however I will stand corrected if incorrect.  This is a RTU property, believe run differently than board of directors which are voted upon by the owners.  I don't recall ever voting for anything.  The owner (I guess) chooses a mgmt company, and simply bills all the RTU owners their share, no voting - you just get the bill.  So, what is the advantage of being an owner ?  Just that you have that particular time slot in that unit.  Mine will be for sale shortly.


----------



## JRS (Sep 19, 2008)

*timeos2*

Whoops, your second scenario probably addresses this, and I am in agreement - with your personal opinion ....


----------

